# Starter battery, what does it do...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

...other than start the engine?

In other words, what is normally powered from the starter battery instead of the leisure battery?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The simple answer is everything that would have been in/on the van/chassis if it wasn't a motorhome. This assumes that your van hasn't been made from scratch as a motorhome. By and large converters don't touch what they don't have to on the principle 'if it ain't broke don't fix it'

Regards Frank


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Everything controlled from the dash, plus the electric step. That's all, on my Damon.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Same as Des, the electric step is powered from the engine battery to allow entry when the house batteries are isolated.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

And that leads me to another observation.... On our RV I think that the starter battery is not charged by the charger when on shore supply, and I believe this is normal. Maybe someone can clarify???

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, that's the norm, and is what the Vanbitz or CAKTanks battery master is intended to overcome. Or for higher-end power supplies/chargers, there is a limited maximum current (mine is 4A) independent outlet for the vehicle battery.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Morning Dave
Thanks for that, we have a 110 volt outlet under the bonnet which I suppose is for a battery charger?? Just need a 110 volt charger :roll: 

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

kands said:


> Morning Dave
> Thanks for that, we have a 110 volt outlet under the bonnet which I suppose is for a battery charger?? Just need a 110 volt charger :roll:
> 
> Keith


hi keith is a 110 outlet under bonnet normal and will i have one?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Now there's an intersting point...

When I connect to 240v hookup, should my leisure and/or engine battery be charging and if so, how can I check?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Measure the voltage at the battery terminals with a voltmeter. It's higher if it is being charged.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> When I connect to 240v hookup, should my leisure and/or engine battery be charging and if so, how can I check?


Normally just the leisure battery, to check, invest in a cheap multimeter and measure the voltage across the battery terminals before and after hooking up, you should see a voltage increase from ~ 12v to ~ 14v approximately

Edit 
dave beat me to it :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Morning Dave
> Thanks for that, we have a 110 volt outlet under the bonnet which I suppose is for a battery charger?? Just need a 110 volt charger :roll:
> 
> Keith


Do I add that to the shopping list too Keith? :lol: :lol:


----------

